# a gift from bill hays



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

This is a tubemaster sniper with full universal forks made out of ballistic g10 bill sent this along with my predator such a a nice guy bless em.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a bulletproof fork!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. where did you hit him?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> Nice.. where did you hit him?


 right behind the ear


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

That's a nice looking one there. I think I like that one better than the original tube master sniper. Awesome shot by the way.

Njones


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice catty and nice shot, Whats the predator you got?

Just seen it on your other post.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!! Bill and his family are a super nice family


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.. where did you hit him?
> ...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What ear?.. nah I was kinda joking. . Great shot


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great gift buddy, you've already put it to work!

Bill's the man!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great Gift from one of the master slingshot builder's Kudo's to Bill Hays....Nice shooting as always..
AKA~Oldmiser


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very good gift!!!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Good shot and nice sling


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are a lucky fellow! And, you are making good use of that one ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting, a fitting gift from a top craftsman to a top marksman.


----------

